# MARSOC revamps training pipeline



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 22, 2008)

*MARSOC revamps training pipeline*

   The Associated Press
Posted : Wednesday Oct 22, 2008 11:03:20 EDT
       CAMP LEJEUNE N.C. — U.S. Marine Corps Special Operations Command has revamped its training pipeline, and the first 60 Marines through the assessment and selection process began the new course this month.

The new nine-month training pipeline is designed to prepare Marines for spec ops missions and provide all Marines with a set of basic skills in tactics, language and cultural training.

In the past, the Marines were trained in either advisory skills or more combat-oriented missions. The new training pipeline, which took a year to develop, is part of a larger effort to standardize the basic capabilities of all special operations Marines.

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2008/10/ap_marsoctraining_102208w/


----------



## lionheart (Oct 22, 2008)

I wish they would actually outline the pipeline for anyone interested...   I guess all with time.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 22, 2008)

What are those 4 SOF Thuths again....


----------

